# Baked Scotch Eggs



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Saw this today in a book I got and though at I would post it (the only difference is the wine) ... I will be making this come the weekend ...

13 ounces bulk sausage 
1/2 teaspoon dried rosemary 
2 teaspoons Dijon mustard 
1/4 cup fine fresh breadcrumb 
6 small eggs, hard boiled and shelled 
1 cup fine dry breadcrumb 
2 eggs, beaten

2 tablespoons sherry wine
1
Preheat oven to 375.

2
Combine sausage, rosemary, mustard, and fresh bread crumbs and mix well, then divide into 6 portions. 

3
Flatten each portion in the palm of your hand, put a hard boiled egg in the Centre, and mold the sausage mixture around the egg to cover it completely, then set aside on wax paper. 

4
Combine raw eggs and sherry in a bowl and mix well and put the dry bread crumbs in a separate bowl. 

5
Roll each sausage covered egg in dry crumbs, then the beaten egg, then in crumbs again. 

6
On an ungreased cookie sheet, bake for about 30 minutes, until nicely browned. Serve hot, warm, or cold. 

7
(These can be made ahead and refrigerated but do not freeze well).
This recipe from http://www.food.com/recipe/baked-scotch-eggs-427047


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Sounds good, but yeah I dont cook with wine. I absolutly hate wine yuck ! lol I may try it with out the wine.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

How did they turn out?


----------

